# Tips on dealing with cognitive dysfunction (Fog)



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I heard about this on the Co-Cure email list (www.co-cure.org) http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...4890&PROD=PH131


> quote:*Clearing the Fog: Coping with the Cognitive Dysfunction of Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome ImmuneSupport.com*09-10-2003 Source: The Arthritis Foundation (www.arthritis.org). Excerpted from Good Living with Fibromyalgia Workbook. Many people with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and fibromyalgia experience episodes of unclear thinking or cognitive dysfunction. They become forgetful, lose their train of thought, forget words or mix them up. This is what is popularly called ï¿½brain fogï¿½ or ï¿½fibro fog.ï¿½ Following are some basic memory and communication tips that can help you deal with episodes of minor cognitive dysfunction. Here are some common-sense pointers that can help you clear the fog: 1. Repeat yourself. Repeat things to yourself over and over again. Repetition will keep thoughts fresh in your mind. 2. Write it down. Whether you write in a calendar, in a notebook or on sticky notes, if you're afraid you won't remember something, putting pen to paper can help. 3. Pick your best time. If there is something you need to do that requires concentration and memory, such as balancing your checkbook or following a recipe, pick your best time to do it. Many people with fibromyalgia say they perform best early in the day. 4. Get treated. Depression, pain and sleep deprivation can influence your ability to concentrate and remember. Getting your medical problems treated may indirectly help your memory. 5. Engage yourself. Reading a book, seeing a play, or working a complex crossword or jigsaw puzzle can stimulate your brain and your memory. 6. Stay active. Physical activity, in moderation, can increase your energy and help lift your fibro fog. Speak to your doctor or physical therapist about an exercise program that is right for you. 7. Explain yourself. Explain your memory difficulties to family members and close friends. Memory problems often result from stress. Getting a little understanding from the ones you love may help. 8. Keep it quiet. A radio blasting from the next room, a TV competing for your attention, or background conversation can distract your attention from the task at hand. If possible, move to a quiet place and minimize distractions when you are trying to remember. 9. Go slowly. Sometimes memory problems can result from trying to do too much in too short a period of time. Break up tasks, and don't take on more than you can handle at once. Stress and fatigue will only make the situation worse. Source: ï¿½ 2003 The Arthritis Foundation (www.arthritis.org)


Hmmm... some good tips there. One vital tip I think is missing here (in my humble opinion) is... if you're having a particularly bad spot of cognitive dysfunction... REST! Reading, thinking and talking are tiring and result in all the symptoms we're familiar with. Continuing with it will make us more tired. So take a break and rest (IMHO).


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

This is a great post, Susan.. thank you very much.And I agree with you completely on the REST !!(by the way, I think I'm going to have to stop dancing....







Whenever I go to technique class, I end up having to stop in the middle or leave early and afterwards the pain and fatigue are almost debilitating)Evie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Excellent tips Susan! I must say I now have a very interesting "wall treatment" in the bedroom. It consists of lots of "Post-It Notes" and pieces of notebook paper taped to the wall with notes written all over them. It may be ugly, but it sure does help!


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks for posting those tips, Susan. I will definitely use them!


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

Evie! I am so sorry to hear you must stop dancing. I know how much you enjoy it. Hopefully it will for a short time and you will be able to start back after taking a break. I was talking to a friend of mine and told her that if I stay busy and "enjoy" life, then I get too fatigued and have pain. If I stay in and get the rest I need, I get depressed and that makes me feel bad! So it's danged if you do, danged if you don't!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks so much for posting this list Susan. Like it says, 'common sense'. These days however, my common sense seems to be pretty limited...I find the 'fog' so hard to accept. I've always been the gal who's capable of thinking fast on my feet, and multi-tasking like crazy at work. Now the simplest stuff can stop me cold in my tracks and it's soooooo frustrating. Think I'll print this list and leave it where I'll see it several times through the day. (hopefully I won't forget where I've put it...or how to work the printer!! LOL)


----------

